# Russo #2C/W manuals please



## barkede (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi, 

I just bought this stove but the woman I bought it from did not have a manual.  Does anyone have one?  Is this a good stove it burns coal and wood.  I just paid $700 for it was that a good price or was I taken for a ride?  I dont have a clue but is seemed ok.  Thanks for any answers you can give me.

Denise


----------



## begreen (Aug 25, 2008)

Russo made good coal stoves from what I've read. You might try to contact these folks for the manual:
http://www.fireplaceseast.com/

PS: BB, you're a prophet.


----------



## WOODBUTCHER (Aug 25, 2008)

barkede said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I just bought this stove but the woman I bought it from did not have a manual.  Does anyone have one?  Is this a good stove it burns coal and wood.  I just paid $700 for it was that a good price or was I taken for a ride?  I dont have a clue but is seemed ok.  Thanks for any answers you can give me.
> 
> Denise



Send me a private message, I have it on file.

Woodbutcher


----------



## Manicmech (Sep 11, 2008)

Hey Woodbutcher, could I get a copy of that manual too ??  I just set up what the dataplate says is a #2 C/W built in 1980, however it seems to be missing a few parts, I would like to view the manual to see what else is missing.  Can't beat the price - There's no Bee like a Freebee !!


----------



## WOODBUTCHER (Sep 11, 2008)

See post below.......


WoodButcher


----------



## WOODBUTCHER (Sep 11, 2008)

I put them up for public viewing........9 pages....please give it time to download from my site. 
Please note they are doublepages and require you to scroll left/right at bottom for page viewing.

WoodButcher

http://www.bhamiltonstudios.com/russo_cover.jpg
http://www.bhamiltonstudios.com/russo_01.jpg
http://www.bhamiltonstudios.com/russo_02.jpg
http://www.bhamiltonstudios.com/russo_03.jpg
http://www.bhamiltonstudios.com/russo_04.jpg
http://www.bhamiltonstudios.com/russo_05.jpg
http://www.bhamiltonstudios.com/russo_06.jpg
http://www.bhamiltonstudios.com/russo_07.jpg
http://www.bhamiltonstudios.com/russo_08.jpg


----------



## rrob311 (Oct 21, 2008)

I have a #2 Coal Stove (Russo) and it is not represented by that manual. It doesn't have blower cutouts. I also have a #2 coal wood combination which this manual properly depicts. Does anyone know of a manual for the #2 coal with the circular grate?


----------



## blackcorrado (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm pretty sure this is the same model of stove i have but i'm having a problem
getting my flue liner to match up to the stove outlet.  

the pictures in the manual show a round outlet, mine has a square outlet and i'm
just wondering if there is some adaptor that i can buy or if i can just weld up my
own adaptor to get it to my flue liner?


----------



## rrob311 (Oct 23, 2008)

That stove is an insert and I would imagine it is supposed to directly vent into a conventional rectangular fireplace. (like the one I have)


----------



## methotical (Jan 10, 2013)

WOODBUTCHER said:


> See post below.......
> 
> 
> WoodButcher


 hey, can you send me that manual. i tried openning that link and it would not open. you can send it to methotical5669@yahoo.com. much obliged.


----------



## Steve Vetter (Oct 7, 2013)

Could I also get a copy of the manual, I've looked everywhere for one. You can send it to slvetter@nd.gov   Thank you so much. STEVE


----------



## Jags (Oct 7, 2013)

Guys - you may want to start a conversation with WoodButcher. Or possibly start a new thread.  He is still an active member of this site (but not so much recently).  This is pretty much a zombie thread started waaay back in 2008.


----------

